# Siemens Load Center



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

:blink:

Is it a standard 1" plug on breaker?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> Will regular Siemens breakers fit a Siemens Mfg Housing Load Center?
> Or simply put, is there a difference between a regular Siemens panel and Siemens Mfg Housing panel?


they are all type QP:thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> they are all junk. :thumbsup:


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> they are all type QP:thumbsup:


Well actually these were QT. Which I think means "twins" or "tandems"
Most of the mobile homes I've seen used a C/H panel but this one was a Siemens. It said "Siemens Mfg Housing Load Center" and I didn't know if they were different than a standard one.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The breakers cost less than 5 bucks, so why not go on a wild fling and buy one and try it?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Fixed it for ya.


haha yep, stupid auto-correct.:thumbup:


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> haha yep, stupid auto-correct.:thumbup:


Even my damn iPhone has an opinion.


:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

$100 and i can get a GE THQ to fit


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

$200, a drill, sawzall, duct tape and a soldering gun and I'll make any breaker fit. :jester:


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

electrictim510 said:


> $200, a drill, sawzall, duct tape and a soldering gun and I'll make any breaker fit. :jester:


 
The keys here, of course are cash and duct tape.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

CraigV said:


> The keys here, of course are cash and duct tape.


And a very big hammer!


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> The breakers cost less than 5 bucks, so why not go on a wild fling and buy one and try it?


Ok Mr. "Surfy Man" hope it rains on both sides of the island at the same time!:smartass:

I have some on my truck, but if I get the job I would like to know if I had the right ones and not have to run to the S/H. I'm not going to take a breaker out just to see if it fits when I was just there for an estimate.:no:
The panel only had twins in it so I didn't know from looking at them if a standard Siemens would fit or not.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> Well actually these were QT. Which I think means "twins" or "tandems"



If there are already QT breakers installed then QP will work. The buss is the same for both. The QT requires a notch in the buss to allow the "rejection tab". QP will fit with or without the notch in the buss.


----------

